# Strikes/unrest in Greece



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

If anybody is planning to visit Greece in the near future they might find THIS site useful for checking on planned strikes.

I've been trying to figure out how I can get e mail notification from the site for future planned strikes but I can't work it out. I don't twitter or any other sort of communication except e mail. If anybody can help it would be appreciated.

Safe travelling.

Don


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

I can't see an option other than Twitter Don. Someone else might :?

You might consider subscribing to emails via the FCO Gov site, which keeps track of the main strikes impacting on travellers.

We kept an eye on the website while we were there.

When our ferry was going to be cancelled due to strike action, a chap from the ferry company phoned us on our mobile and gave us the necessary advice re changing our booking.

Best wishes

Barry


----------



## Addie (Aug 5, 2008)

StanDup beat me to it - FCO website does e-mail alerts although we follow them on our Facebook and Twitter feeds.

It's worth mentioning that once you're here there really is no sign of any tension other than a few overflowing bins. The fuel worker strike we heard of didn't amount to anything - no queues or panic buying that we saw. If you were to go to Athens as we did it would be worth planning carefully but other then that I wouldn't give it a second thought.

There are very few campers here, we've only seen 6 or so in the last fortnight. Of those we've spoken to who are regulars they remark how they've not seen it so quiet but equally that prices have increased dramatically since last year. Diesel is average of €1.55 (although €1.39-1.42 is possible at the occasional RevOil) and there appears a reluctance to accept cards anywhere other than Lidl or City AB. We don't have anything to compare it to having not visited before - but have found Lidl expensive compared to the rest of Europe.

That said some of the Tavernas are open later into the season and it is still possible for two to eat a fish supper for under €20.

Our travel in Greece so far:
http://www.europebycamper.com/search/label/Greece


----------



## Don_Madge (May 1, 2005)

StanDup said:


> I can't see an option other than Twitter Don. Someone else might :?
> 
> You might consider subscribing to emails via the FCO Gov site, which keeps track of the main strikes impacting on travellers.
> 
> ...


Hi Barry,

Thanks for the link, I've registered for Greece.

We don't have the problem with the ferry as we turn up at the port and taake pot luck. 

Don


----------

